# April 16-17:  - Skiing - Tuckerman Inferno Penta/Triathlon.



## MtnMagic (Apr 11, 2004)

Gorham, NH -- The 4th Inferno at Mt. Washington's Tuckerman Ravine includes the Tuckerman Pentathlon (closed to new participants), the Triathlon which will serve as a qualifier for next year's Pentathlon, and the College Team Challenge. Sponsored by Friends of Tuckerman, a non-profit organization founded to preserve the historic uses of Tuckerman Ravine. Registration will be held on Friday the 16th at the Flatbread Co., in North Conway. This is a great spectactor event!

FMI: Call 603.356.0131 or visit:
http://www.friendsoftuckerman.org/inferno/2004


----------



## Greg (Apr 11, 2004)

And MtnMagic promises to bring his camera this time....


----------



## MtnMagic (Apr 11, 2004)

I promise to never leave home without it!
___________________
Now with extra film!


----------

